# Long brand switch plow parts



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

Does anyone know where I might be able to find moldboards for a Long 1845 model switch plow?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

http://www.wieseindustries.com/plow-parts_p_-1,79.cfm


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks Willy,
Unfortunately they only have shares and landsides available like everyone else.
I need shins and moldboards.
I did learn that this particular model has shins and moldboards that are reversible to double their lifespan. Hopefully these haven't been turned yet.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## BirdDoc (Feb 12, 2021)

Reviving an old thread here, because I recently bought an old Long 1845. I needed a shin and all the other wear parts are getting pretty lean. I bought a shin for a Baker switch plow and made it work. Had to cut and drill, but it will do well enough. Then I bought poly moldboard covers from PolyTech Industries. I'm about done with the project and almost ready to go to the field.


----------

